# hormones and thyroid



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

I went to my OBGYN today and she wants to put me on biodentical therapy with my 45 of armor thyroid . Does any know anything about this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cousinovl said:


> I went to my OBGYN today and she wants to put me on biodentical therapy with my 45 of armor thyroid . Does any know anything about this.


Why are you only on 45 mgs. of Armour? Your Free T3 is in the basement. You "have" to be exhausted not to mention other symptoms!

If I were doing anything at all, I would strive to get the Free T3 above mid-range and then reassess. Also, your TSH would have me in the hospital. Most of us thrive w/ TSH @ 1 or less. You are almost to the top of the range according to AACE which is 0.3 to 3.0 not to mention the fact that TSH fluctuates so sometimes you may be over the range and not know it.

Plus, I don't do hormones so I can't comment on the Bioidentical stuff.

Others will, I am sure. That is the beauty of having many posters.


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

I'm on such a low dose because my endo wanted to wait three months to do blood work. ( I don't understand why he waits so long) I see him next week. I feel terrible , I went to my obgyn to see if some of this is hormonal. I posted some results in lab forum. I hope your right and he changes my dosage. What do you think I should be on. I know you are not a dr., but value your opinion.

tsh is 2.90 range 0.49-4.67 . free t4 0.83 range 0.61-1.12 she did not do the t3 but I see my endo in a week .


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you peri menopausal or menopausal?

What kind of hormones? Creams or oral? Birth control or hormone replacement therapy? Did the ob/gyn do any direct hormone testing to determine which you should be using? You should not really be supplementing these unless you are lacking them, and if you are menopausal, only in amounts small enough to alleviate symptoms.

It makes a difference. Estrogen based hormones tend to bind with thyroid hormones and raise TSH. Progesterone based hormones tend to lower TSH. Because of this, it is probably better to wait until you are done titrating the Armour dose before you start on other hormones.


----------



## cousinovl (May 16, 2010)

menopausel, my Dr. did a full panel . I went to a biodentical pharmacy and had a very low dose mixed. The Dr. and the pharmacisist worked together. I'm very confident with what I'm taking. I will be seeing my endo on Wednesday .
I had a Hystorectomy years ago and have putting this off for a while.
I will becareful with my meds , Thanks for your imput it is very helpful


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't do bioidentical hormones because there seems to be little evidence to support that they are better than regular hormone replacement therapy. I've been using low dose Premarin and Provera for over 20 years [at perimenopause] with no problems. I swear by them.

Many physicians will tell you that 20 years are much too long, but the little publicized studies show that if you start early as I did, during peri-menopause, the level of risk is minimal and might be beneficial to the heart. However, there are many other studies that contradict this.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37830212/

You might find this informative.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/bioidentical-hormones/AN01133


----------



## gofigerr (Oct 5, 2009)

I have premature ovarian failure with my Hashi's. I'm on Prometrium and Estrace which are bioidentical. I love them. No bad side effects like with the birth control pills. I think they're a life saver. And I don't do well with meds in general.


----------

